# Does any 5-pin DIN fog machine timer work with any 5-pin DIN input fog machine like Chauvet FC-T remote with an ADJ VF1300?



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone have experience if any 5-pin DIN fog machine timer remote control works with any 5-pin DIN input fog machine (non-DMX) such as Chauvet FC-T remote with an ADJ VF1300 fog machine?

There's a thread on another site "Chauvet 5 pin timer wiring" that mentions "Data pin configuration pin1(LED), pin2(control), pin3(+5V), pin4(ground), pin5(none), ground(none)" but that's about using a fog timer remote they tried to use with a motion activated sensor, not another fog machine.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Fright Zone said:


> Does anyone have experience if any 5-pin DIN fog machine timer remote control works with any 5-pin DIN input fog machine (non-DMX) such as Chauvet FC-T remote with an ADJ VF1300 fog machine?
> 
> There's a thread on another site "Chauvet 5 pin timer wiring" that mentions "Data pin configuration pin1(LED), pin2(control), pin3(+5V), pin4(ground), pin5(none), ground(none)" but that's about using a fog timer remote they tried to use with a motion activated sensor, not another fog machine.


I'd ask the people at PSSL.com. They handle all of the Chauvet and American DJ (among other brands) so they should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! An amazon review says it does. However I'm not going to try it. I just got the ADJ VF 1300 fog machine and the ADJ VFTR13 Timer. The pins on the ADJ have rounded crimped ends. The pins on the Chauvet FC-T have decidedly pointed ends. I'm not sure if those pointed ends would harm another fogger brand how they fit.

I may post this separately with some additional info but you might be interested:

I bought the ADJ VF 1300 $139.99 MSRP for $39.99 on amazon. It was a random deal get $100 off instantly if you apply for their Store Card so I took them up on that. (I had gotten in cart deals for $50 and $60 before but this was on the actual product page at random).

I had ordered one for regular price but was able to cancel that before it shipped. So I got the VFTR13 Timer. $39.95 MSRP timer was $29.99 this summer but $35.87 now.


----------

